# The Master Formula



## mreid99 (Mar 19, 2007)

I am searchiing for some Master Formula problems to work on for an upcoming drub calc test. does anyone here have any recommendations

Thanks in advance.

Mark


----------



## Flight-LP (Mar 21, 2007)

??????????????????


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Mar 22, 2007)

Say what??

Clarify that question, then maybe we can help.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Mar 22, 2007)

Don't know what a "master formula" is or what a drub is ? But here is a link to some general medication calculations and good insights.. 

http://gaems.net/download/drugcalc.pdf

R/r 911


----------



## mreid99 (Mar 22, 2007)

We just had a drug calculation exam, but the class got together and as a group each of us was able to share what we learned to get thru that exam.

The master formula goes something like this:

DD * Wt * SS
-------------
C * T

DD = Desired Dose or Order
Wt = Weight in Kg
SS = Mini Drip Set or Regular Drip Set
C = Concentration
T = time period

The Concentration has it's own calculation depending on how it's supplied and it you need to use IV or not.

Mark, we all did very well on that exam.


----------



## Artique (Mar 24, 2007)

Ridryder911 said:


> Don't know what a "master formula" is or what a drub is ? But here is a link to some general medication calculations and good insights..
> 
> http://gaems.net/download/drugcalc.pdf
> 
> R/r 911



Thank you for this info. I havent even started my courses yet but Im trying to memorize certain things before school even begin. This was a fantastic learning tool and hopefully before I even start school Ill have a general knowledge of the workings of EMS work. Also have any books that a beginer can read just to get a head start? Im too eager to wait 4 months.


----------



## mreid99 (Apr 9, 2007)

If your reading ahead here is a an EMT-B site that was associated with my book...

http://www.emtb.com/9e/

it's a place to start

And another place to look over with a few links

http://emsresource.net/classroom/207.shtml

Good luck


----------

